# ABT using sweet peppers?



## mole177 (Feb 22, 2011)

Would I be able to use the general filling (cream cheese, ched cheese, etc) with sweet peppers?

What's the rough estimate these guys stay in the smoker? What temp should I be going for?

oh and i'll wrap it in bacon!!!

if anyone is not sure of what peppers i'll be using, it's here:

http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11340236&whse=BD_563&Ne=5000000%204000000&eCat=BD_563|11123|11288&N=4036595%205000106&Mo=62&No=34&Nr=P_CatalogName:BD_563&Ns=P_Price|1||P_SignDesc1&lang=en-US&Sp=C&topnav=bdo


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 22, 2011)

Go for it!

I use bell peppers cut into 1/4's for my family that can't handle heat and they love 'em.

Gene


----------



## porked (Feb 22, 2011)

You can use anything...I use cubanelles all the time, and poblanos as well. Stuff with cheese, and/or sausage, wrap in bacon, about 2 hours, ooo-la-la.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 22, 2011)

Yep the options are limitless, about 2-2 1/2 hours, and always wrap in thin bacon, it will get crispy.


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 22, 2011)

I have used lots of different kinds of peppers and they all seem to work well. As Al said they take a couple hours depending on smoker temps basically when the bacon is done to your tastes its ready


----------



## cycletrash (Feb 22, 2011)

once they are wrapped in bacon , anything taste good!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 22, 2011)

Yup just stuff away and wrap in thin bacon and plan on about 2- 2 1/2 hours


----------



## ellymae (Feb 22, 2011)

Those are exactly what I use and they work great.


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 22, 2011)

If you can find them near you, try the sweet mini bell peppers.  They work great for ABT's!

I buy them at the grocery store in a 2# bag.  Costco sells them in a 1.5# plastic tray

It's a mix of red, yellow, and orange peppers that are about the size of a jalapeno, only they are sweet like bell peppers.


----------



## mole177 (Feb 22, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> If you can find them near you, try the sweet mini bell peppers.  They work great for ABT's!
> 
> I buy them at the grocery store in a 2# bag.  Costco sells them in a 1.5# plastic tray
> 
> ...


----------



## realtorterry (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah I use the mini bells for my wife too. Usually a cream cheese & monterey + rub mixture & wrap in bacon. Like Al & Jerry said when the bacons done they're done. Let us know what you did & don't forget the qview!!


----------



## rednecksmoker (Feb 22, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> If you can find them near you, try the sweet mini bell peppers.  They work great for ABT's!
> 
> I buy them at the grocery store in a 2# bag.  Costco sells them in a 1.5# plastic tray
> 
> It's a mix of red, yellow, and orange peppers that are about the size of a jalapeno, only they are sweet like bell peppers.


I like to use these peppers too when I can find them.  I use cream cheese and a white cheddar in mine.


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2011)

I see no reason you couldn't use any pepper you can eat.  I don't think those sweet bells would be Atomic, though.  I think you would just have BT's.


----------



## beer-b-q (Feb 26, 2011)

I have used these before,  I think they are the same...

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/?action=view&current=MiniSweetPepper.jpg


----------

